# Folders for Favorites



## obakawaii (Apr 11, 2016)

Could this be a feature we see any time soon?
I often use this feature on DA, as I can separate tutorials, inspirational art, gift art, etc. so I can easily come back to my favorites if I ever need them. However, here I often try to only favorite things I REALLY enjoy, because otherwise I could be sifting through several pages of favorites just to find something I was looking for.

I observe frequently, too, that people on DA would put my art into their favorites categories like "Cute girls!" "Anime" "Anatomy" etc., so folder functions could work for a variety of purposes.

Thank you for reading! ^^


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh yes this would be very nice! I'd love to be able to sort by artist, as well as have tutorials or similar available in a single spot. Good idea!


----------



## obakawaii (May 6, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> Oh yes this would be very nice! I'd love to be able to sort by artist, as well as have tutorials or similar available in a single spot. Good idea!


Glad someone agrees, thank you for your reply! :3


----------



## Inzoreno (May 6, 2016)

I agree, I'd love this myself so I could sort favorites by species.


----------



## Serathinian (May 17, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing. It's hard keeping track of faved art when it gets shoved to the back by new art.


----------



## Jakey Fur (Jul 10, 2016)

This would be sooooo useful. Especially as I make use of other peoples bases and would like to keep them in one separate place from the other things I like.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 10, 2016)

If I can have a Favorite folder for all the filthy disgusting pornography I like, then I'm game.


----------

